
Knowledge gap is a new Wealth gap - mangys111
https://medium.com/qoorio/knowledge-gap-is-a-gap-in-life-quality-standards-680678b21eb5
======
Nasrudith
New? It is older than material wealth as a gap. Being the only one who knows
how to fish in a band of human hunter-gatherers. Hell specialization is even
in the name.

~~~
janauskas
Actually knowledge gap is a gap in life quality & standards.

